# Stuck in a fashion rut



## thatssojessy (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello everyone!

  	So I recently emptied out my "High School closet" and I realize that all I have left for classes are a bunch of sweatshirts, t-shirts and some jeans. Seeing as I am going to be graduating from college soon, I would like to develop a great closet, but I don't really know where to start. I see things that look good on other people, but I try them on and it's not how I pictured it. What I am asking is how do you approach shopping to find your own identity in clothes? Thanks for your help! :-D


----------



## fieran (Mar 13, 2011)

I think it takes time - I'm not very comfortable with my body as I have a tummy but I notice that if I go into a store and tell myself "Just try some items and see if you like anything" and relax and try a few items slowly, with a very calm and not self-critical demeanour, I notice I can find some items that I like.

  	One good thing to research is a store that has clothes cut to flatter your body type. If you can find a store like that (involves trying out heaps of clothing from different stores - but hey, that's not *too* bad right? ) then it's a good start to pick up some investment pieces like a good cut black slacks (probably slim fit or bootcut, depending on your taste). Then you could move on to buying some good blouses - for dinner/cocktail parties or for casual.

  	Start small, I guess, just like your makeup collection  And a year later you'll have a nice wardrobe with some really good looking clothing and you'll be equipped for the corporate world.

  	Good luck.


----------



## luvsic (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm still in college (have about a year to go!) but am still in the process of finding my own style as well.

  	Assuming you're looking for clothes that you enjoy wearing when you're not at work, it takes time to figure out what you really like. Hell, it took me a bunch of time, and to this day I still waver between tons of different styles, ranging from preppy to menswear inspired to glamazon to girly goddess. What I did, though, was spend a lot of the time in trial and error. I really think there's no other way, unless you can snag a fashionable friend or work with a personal stylist. Look around and pick out what catches your eye. I "trained" my eye by pouring over magazines, shopping catalogues, store campaigns, TV shows, and sometimes high fashion. I feel like you'll know what you like rather quickly. Then, try things on. Tons of things. Eventually you'll start gravitating towards stores that consistantly draw you in, stores that carry lcothes that looks good on your body. One of my personal favorites is Club Monaco. Also, be sure to keep in mind what flatters your body type - this takes some experimenting, but you can get a general idea from the get go by just doing a little research online. I'm petite, so I tend to look better in higher waisted pieces, or ones that define my waist more. If anything, you can alway start from the basics and build your way up. American Apparel makes a lot of simple clothes (some with a twist, too), though they're kind of expensive if you're on a budget. Good luck!


----------



## funkychik02 (Apr 10, 2011)

I'd start out with a wardrobe full of classic pieces, and build around it with funky accessories. Also, play on sites like polyvore. A great place for inexpensive accessories is gojane.com.


----------



## thatssojessy (May 8, 2011)

So I think I have a good start. I'll be updating my tumblr with my progress. Suggestions and ideas are very very VERY welcome!

http://www.thatssojessy.tumblr.com


----------



## funkychik02 (May 8, 2011)

good start! I love the blue maxi dress.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 16, 2011)

I love the brown and khaki dress! The lines around the waist are so fun. My advice is don't pigeonhole yourself into just one style or what is trendy. Things that are classics and you will wear a lot... spend the money and do the comparison work for fit, stitching, material. For trendy stuff I spend within my price range of donating within a few yrs. Learn what colors and eventually lines look best on you... start taking a pic of yourself when you go out... just for you, so you can look at what you like and what made features stand out or look nice. There are literally tons of clothes out there, don't buy something you don't want to rush home and find a reason to wear. 

  	As for finding your own style, mine seems to change and grows every few yrs.. just have fun, it's a trial and error game and worse case you get naked!


----------

